# Fishy smelling diarrhea in 20 month old???



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

My son has had fishy smelling diarrhea now for 3 days. Poor guy, his butt is all red and sore.......I keep giving him warm baths but he SCREAMS when I have to change his diaper. I have been putting some burts bees rescue ointment on it and I think its helping some but the diarrhea wont stop!

It has a fishy smell to it. No fever and other than the pooping, he acts fine. He is not throwing up or anything. He is eating and drinking ok. He wants to nurse alot which is fine BUT.......I think I may be causing the problem. I started taking a thyroid vitamin that has B 12/Iodine/Magnes/Zinc/Copper/Molybdenum/L Tyrosine/Multi Glandular Complex. I only took it for 2 days and then I noticed he had diarrhea so I stopped. Both days I took half dose. Do you think that would make him sick? I upped my selenium recently too cause dh was sick (cold), but again I stopped taking it until I can figure out whats wrong with him. I wonder how long it takes to get out of my system?

Any tips of what to give him? I have been giving him bananas, rice milk, cheese, other binding foods that he likes but its not helping. He woke up crying last night and didnt want to nurse or anything and just kept screaming "DOWN DOWN" and when I try to put him down he would scream worse and nothing calmed him......He finally fell asleep sitting up on me so I raised the pillows and let him sleep like that and it helped so I dont know if his stomach hurts too maybe? He acts totally fine in the day, running around, etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Have you tried eliminating all dairy and probiotics (i.e. acidophilus)? You can get the probiotics at some supermarkets (usually in the 'organic section') and most health food stores. They even have some specifically designed for babes and toddlers. Just make sure to get a non-dairy preparation and one that comes from the refrigerated section of the store.

Hope your little guy is feeling better soon!







s


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

*Questioning Supplements*

*Vitamins* is the last topic at the bottom.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Yep, we do the probiotic route already.....although we do it in yogurt cause I dont trust that the "live cultures" in the supplement form have been kept refridgerated, yadda yadda.....I notice a difference between this supplement I used on myself before and the organic yogurt. He doesnt have any dairy allergies either.

Gitti, I cant get that link to work, it takes me to a seminar list.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesireeH*
Yep, we do the probiotic route already.....although we do it in yogurt cause I dont trust that the "live cultures" in the supplement form have been kept refridgerated, yadda yadda.....I notice a difference between this supplement I used on myself before and the organic yogurt. He doesnt have any dairy allergies either.

Gitti, I cant get that link to work, it takes me to a seminar list.

Well, if you make your own yogurt, you can prob take for granted that there are still live bacteria in it. Unfortunately, by the time a lot of commercial yogurt gets to store shelves, most of the bacteria are already dead. They are still benefical dead tho! They just can't recolonize your gut.

I used mostly refrigerated, lyophilized preparations of probiotics for my thesis research. Some were sent to me from companies and some I bought from stores. These preps both grew relatively well. I mix my son's into his yogurt. It's just basically giving the yogurt a few more buggies







.

Because your son has diarrhea, he is shedding benefical gut flora along with whatever is causing it (i.e. pathogenic bacteria, virus or allergen etc). So, a soure by which to replenish his beneficial flora is prob a good idea. He still can get some probiotics from store bought yogurt, but not at the same rate he's losing them. It's not *essential* that he have such a supplement, but it may help to firm up his stools faster than without!

Again, hope he's feeling better soon!

ETA: I wasn't trying to suggest a dairy sensitivity! It's just best to avoid dairy when one has diarrhea as the dairy protiens are large and hard to digest and tend to cause gas even in those who aren't sensitive to them. It's just easier on the system to avoid diary while one's body is trying to get rid of something causeing diarrhea.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Sorry! It's fixed now. Click on it again and scroll down to *Vitamins*.

Very interesting and you'll be surprised what he has to say about supplements.

It's *Dr. Tim O'Shea's* web site called *"The Doctor Within"*.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks Pumpkin........I'll go pick up some Natren Healthy Trinity, at least its still in refridge at the healthfood store (the others arent). Right now I only make homemade kefir, the yogurt I use is Nancy's Organic because it has the most listings of cultures and none of the gelatin crap. LOL

Gitti- Wow, that site scares me! AHAHAHAHA, so all the vitamins I am taking are pretty much worthless huh? What do you do to get enough? We eat lots of fruits and veggies but I am afraid that doesnt cut it. I have been taking vit B6 to regulate my cycle....and then I come to see it causes pigs to be sterile!!!!? YIKES...........

I dont even know what to do anymore! LOL I think I am gonna move to my own island and just eat only fruits and veggies. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesireeH*
Thanks Pumpkin........I'll go pick up some Natren Healthy Trinity, at least its still in refridge at the healthfood store (the others arent). Right now I only make homemade kefir, the yogurt I use is Nancy's Organic because it has the most listings of cultures and none of the gelatin crap. LOL

Gitti- Wow, that site scares me! AHAHAHAHA, so all the vitamins I am taking are pretty much worthless huh? What do you do to get enough? We eat lots of fruits and veggies but I am afraid that doesnt cut it. I have been taking vit B6 to regulate my cycle....and then I come to see it causes pigs to be sterile!!!!? YIKES...........

I dont even know what to do anymore! LOL I think I am gonna move to my own island and just eat only fruits and veggies. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


DesireeH,

I know what you mean! It's soooooooo hard to find a yogurt that isn't fat free and isn't full of all that frickin' gelatin!!! I don't make my own yogurt either! I buy Libertee organic. It's got 8 % MF in it! It's like PUDDING







. Ds loves it!

As for everything else...I can't help thinking that it was easier when I was ignorant of all of this stuff :LOL. Easier, but far more health threatening! You know what they say, ignorance is bliss but slow painful death sucks! Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....kersplat.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

DesireeH,

Yes, when I first came to that site (B) on supplements(B) I was shocked.

Because I mostly relied on Vit C for colds etc. or rather to prevent them. Now I am rethinking this concept that we've bought into without prove. Especially since I found out 90% are made by the pharmaceutical company. The same compnies that sell vaccines. (And I am convinced vaccines are designed to make a person dependent on the pharma for the rest of your life.)

Anyway...So I've been experimenting a bit more with herbs. And Last time I got a sore throat I stuck to Echinacea. And it worked just like when I used to take it with the Vit C. I also take some Minerals but only rarely. Who knows what comes out of all that stuff. One thing I do believe in is whole foods probitots. I sprinkle them faithfully on cereal etc.

So, pretty much I've cut out everything as far as supplements.

I've also learned that one of the B vitamins can deplete the others. So, I don't have to worry about that any more either.

Yogurt - you only get the benefits if there is fat in the yogurt. But the hormones are concentrated in the fat...

(Where is the smilie that shows you pulling all your hair out at once?)


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Gitti, I read the the article in your link and it's a very interesting one. It's a bit confusing tho. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the author seems to refer to 'vitamins' and 'vitamin activity' as interchangeable terms, which they are not. I agree that vitamin activity is more than just the sum of it's parts, but the actual 'vitamin' compound, that is but a piece of the puzzle in terms of vitamin activity is 'indeed' ascorbic acid. What I get from this is that he's saying that merely taking the supplement isn't the be all and end all because the vitamin is only a small piece in a 'vitamin complex', which is very accurate. But, this is true of ANY supplement whether herbal or vitamin or mineral! It's like taking an enzyme supplent: Well, this only works if you have lots of substrate in your body because the enzyme only works if you have the substrate to form an enzyme /substrate complex....does that make sense?

I also agree that it's much better to get the 'whole food' source of a vitamin rather than just pop a pill. For example, instead of loading up on chewable vit C tablets when you feel a cold coming on, it's prob better to eat a few extra oranges or drink lots of orange juice.

Somewhat offtopic, but if you do take supplemental vit C, then it is important to look from one that contains 'Sodium ascorbate' rather than 'Ascorbic Acid' or 'Calcium Ascorbate'. The reason being that ascorbic acid is light sensitive and very unstable, whereas SOdium ascorbate is a sodium salt and more stable.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Quote:

Yogurt - you only get the benefits if there is fat in the yogurt.








What is that supposed to mean?


----------

